# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ooglidcorrectie

## lekkerwel

Hallo,

Ik wil graag een ooglidcorrectie laten uitvoeren omdat ik een erg vermoeide blik heb. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? En wat kost zoiets?

Ik zag op deze site http://idealbody.nl/behandelingen/ogen/ooglidcorrectie dat het herstel nog best lang kan duren. Wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

----------

